# Replenishing Cajun Supplies



## CraigC (May 25, 2020)

I started the Andouille yesterday.

   The Tasso has been curing since last Saturday and  I just did the Andouille prep today. Everything will get smoked on the  Horizon tomorrow.

The spices for the Andouille.







The meat and fat for 10 pounds.






All meat and fat cubed.






All spiced (including fresh garlic) bagged and into the fridge.






Will grind, stuff the Andouille into casings and smoke along with the Tasso tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady (May 25, 2020)

Thanks for sharing those pix Craig. I'm looking forward to seeing more as you continue.


----------

